# The Vampire Genevieve



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok so i had been reading the horus heresy books and thought i'd pick up a fantasy book to give me some slightly different genre to read. Oh i found the vampire genevieve book rediculously difficult to get into, the author seems to put too much useless information into the book and completely destroy for me what could have been a really interesting read. I mean how can you write a book where the heroine is in it for about 5 seconds and could literally be removed from the books and not affect the story? So now i feel completely put off fantasy books :suicide::threaten: and return to the HH series to get me back into the habit of reading. (Well i got Fulgrim as my next book to read)

Has anyone else had a similar experience with this book? or is there any fantasy book worth reading after this? as I know the fantasy history and fluff is really rich and vivid so I'd like to give it another chance but this one really has put me off. Any recommendations at all?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

If you are talking about Drachenfels, Genevieve is not the main character; she does not really fit in to emphasise how distant from mortality vampires are. The later Geneviève books have her as the main character.

It also suffers from being written prior to GW abandoning some of the things things that were put into WHFB to make it different from medieval Europe, such as 10 day weeks, so some of the information is in there because the author needed to mention it.

That said, Jack Yeovil is a very vampire author (he write two other vampire series under Kim Newman), so has a style based around how vampire experience is different from mortal; if you are looking for more of an adventure novel the Malus Darkblade series is very well written.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

moo said:


> ? or is there any fantasy book worth reading after this? Any recommendations at all?


Malus Darkblade series by Dan Abnett.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Malus Darkblade series by Dan Abnett.


_Written_ by Mike Lee.

Also, if you want to get into the habit of reading again. Why not read real books?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

bobss said:


> _Written_ by Mike Lee.
> 
> Also, if you want to get into the habit of reading again. Why not read real books?


Thanks for the recommendations. 

To be quite honest i've been reading a range of books from fountains of paradise by arthur c clarke and nightfall by isaac asimov to arthur conan doyle and the sherlock holmes series as far as fiction goes, but as i was younger i used to read fantasy books i wanted to look into trying it out again but i think chose poorly this time. So perhaps saying habit of reading was a bad choice of words, more like reminiscing about my own childhood genres.

But what would you recommend as "real books"?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

moo said:


> Thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> To be quite honest i've been reading a range of books from fountains of paradise by arthur c clarke and nightfall by isaac asimov to arthur conan doyle and the sherlock holmes series as far as fiction goes, but as i was younger i used to read fantasy books i wanted to look into trying it out again but i think chose poorly this time. So perhaps saying habit of reading was a bad choice of words, more like reminiscing about my own childhood genres.
> 
> But what would you recommend as "real books"?


Good to see some big traditional names there! :biggrin:

For Fantasy I'd recommend modern authors like George R. R. Martin, Raymond E. Fiest, Steven Erickson, Brandon Sanderson, Robin Hobb or Brent Weeks. Stephen King and Terry Pratchett are fairly well-known, so you may or may not have read them! 

GRRM's A Song of Ice and Fire series is very gritty, realistic fantasy epic. The terms 'gritty' and 'realistic' are banded around alot nowadays, but this is the real deal. It truly makes for a fantastic series when coupled with GRRM's ability to create many interesting and indulgent POVs. Be warned! He does enjoy killing off seemingly 'major' characters, plus the 'gritty' aspect of the series blends into outright cringeworthy moments at times.

I haven't read any of REF though I see his books often enough. Steven Erickson's series is very lengthy and takes several books to completely immerse with. Sanderson is like a second coming of Robert Jordan. His books could be condensed massively but they're still pretty damn good. Brent Weeks is the epitome of modern fantasy. His characters are quirky, witty and comical. The dialogue isn't archaic and his books don't try and act like The Lord of the Rings Mk II.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation.

I've read some of those books of the authors you've mentioned such as Robin Hobb, Stephen King, Terry Pratchett and Robert Jordan. I'm not sure I will enjoy books by Sanderson as i've been reading the wheel of time but actually found it after a while rather quite predictable and because his imagined world is so vast and immense has too much to put into his books so at times seem a little boring but also a little repetitive. 

Still i'll have a look into the others and tell you what I think ^^.


----------

